# My hair was kicked off! Advice?



## blondelocks (Jun 29, 2013)

Ok guys...

  	 So basically 4 weeks ago now I was jumped (basically a group of people attacked me). I was thrown to the ground where around 4/5 guys were stomping on my head! I am lucky considering I could of been knocked unconscious or I could of came away with a few broken ribs - however I didn't and I'm largely untouched. BUT when I was on the ground my head was being scraped against the pavement - as a result I have 3 small patches missing from the top/back of my head!

  	My hair is medium length for a guy, if I wear it forward the patches are very visible, I could wear it backwards which would cover it up mostly (although I haven't tried it yet) so I will give that a go if my hair doesn't grow back soon.

  	My worry is that it has been 4 weeks now and while my friends are telling me there are some hairs coming through I am extremely worried the hair won't come back. Soon I will wear my hair backwards which should cover up the bald spots mostly but I prefer wearing my hair forward. It's taking over my life as I don't really like going out at the moment as people keep asking me if I'm going bald etc....

  	Does anybody suffered a similar experience or can anybody advise on what I should do? I understand it may take time, I just hoped after 4 weeks I'd have regained at least some hair!

  	Thanks for listening!


----------



## Lin1018 (Mar 24, 2015)

My son was attacked in London on his way to Heathrow Airport.   Not as badly as you.   He just had a handful of hair pulled out.   It took a while for it to grow back, but it eventually did.   I gave him my hair repair system by Pro Naturals to use and we know that it made his hair really smooth and feeling healthy.   He also wore a low ponytail (as the hair was pulled from the top end of his neck, at the back).


----------



## AnyMakeupArtist (Sep 27, 2016)

Oh terrible. 
Well coconut oil is recommended for hair growth. Use it twice in a week. You will feel the difference.


----------

